# Is Anticipation More Exciting?



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know about you, but I decided to hold off on buying the Kindle Fire, the same way I held off on buying the first-generation Kindle. Thankfully, I've had my Kindle Touch and iPad to keep me company until Amazon finally announces the Kindle Fire 2. 

I'm sure many of you, like me, are dying for the official announcement, so we can hear all of the details. And while I tend to get annoyed with tech reporters that rehash the same tired rumors over and over again, I still find myself googling "Kindle Fire" to see if I missed something. 

With this in mind, do you think the anticipation of the official announcement as well as the anticipation of getting the Kindle Fire 2 in our hands is a greater feeling than actually having it? Think about it for a minute. We've all pined for Kindles of some kind. When do you find you're most excited? Before you get it or after?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not much on delayed gratification.  I have a Kindle 1, an iPad 1 and a Fire "only gen."    I tend not to get worked up about new devices until they're actually announced, and then I make the decision to buy or not buy.  Or at least to consider buying.

So I guess I would vote for having the thing being the best part.

Betsy


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

I know how you feel Betsy. And while you may not be great with delaying gratification, at least you've gotten your money's worth out of the devices you own


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And that's it exactly.  I could keep putting off buying, waiting for the new model, or I could be using the thing NOW.  But then, I don't buy JUST to have the latest thing.  I need to see a need it would fulfill.  I didn't buy another Kindle until the Kindle 4s came out...and I may or may not buy an upgraded Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with Betsy.

OTOH, once you've ordered the new kindle, the wait for delivery is _*excruciating*_.


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha! You're not kidding, Ann. I've been known to obsessively look for tracking updates on Amazon's website once something I've been dying for has shipped.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I enjoy buying it. Then, I enjoy the anticipation of arriving. Then, I enjoy the excruciating wait for it to arrive at my front step. Then, I stare & inspect the darn thing with reverance. Finally, I use it a lot, enjoying it to the max. I still use my K1, along with my other kindles & the Fire. I get more excited with each generation. Will I get the Fire 2? I will wait & see what the 2 offers first. I have the iPad 2, & use that as well.


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Toby,

I see where you're coming from. While I'm typing this response on an iPad 2, Apple didn't win me over with the "new" iPad. I'd rather wait and see what the Kindle Fire 2 brings to the table. Moreover, I prefer Amazon to Apple. As Jeff Bezos said last year, and it's true, Amazon offers "premium products at non-premium prices."


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That is so true about Amazon, M.C. James. Just remember that every year (plus) a whole new crop of ereaders/tablets comes out, so there is always, hopefully, better & improved models.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

My biggest problem is that I'm incredibly hard to please when it comes to my electro-gizmos.  I'm really picky when it comes to tablets.  Screen looked like crap, felt clunky, don't like the buttons on that side, where's my SD slot, etc...  (not directed at Fire, just tablets in general).  Then, when I see a new device on the horizon...I get a little giddy, but set myself up for disappointment when the next best thing falls flat on its face.

And, because of that, I usually wait.  And wait.  And wait.  And just when I've settled on what I felt fit my needs and I could be satisfied with...it's obsolete with the newer model coming out 2 weeks later.  

I agree with Ann, too.  When it's ordered and you check the shipping status...it's agonizing.  You wait.  And wait.  And you try to think about something else.  But, when you're thinking about that something else, you eventually wind back up on your new toy.  And then you wait some more.  Then, you get the email that says that your package arrived!  But it's 8AM, and you wont be home until 7PM, which means the kids get to put their grubby mitts on your new toy hours before you do...


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Hadou, you know what I hate? When UPS leaves a sticker on your door saying, "Sorry We Missed You." It's as if they purposefully wait for you to leave, put the sticker on the door and then quickly run away with your package. Then you have to wait another whole day to get what you ordered.


----------

